# BlackOps 2011



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Photos:
http://tinyurl.com/3l4bj23
(should I post pics and videos directly or is this good?)

This is the first year with a compressor (and hauntforum.com) so for the first time my display was not completely static. 
Didn't manage to get half of what I wanted done, but it all worked well. In an effort to keep the cost down I built the mechanisms myself. I actually planned to build something scarier to go with them but ran out of time and bought whatever I could find in the store cheap 2 days before Halloween. 

I sat in a lawn chair with a black cloak in the yard and ran the display via a wired remote (still surprised by how many people had no idea I was there)

I learned 2 things in working on the display this year. 
1) I must start earlier next year. 
2) I must start way earlier next year. 

Any suggestions for what I should build next? 

PS - Thanks to coolbotz for helping secure a motor for the breathing grave at the last minute.


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

I love the look of Pumpkinhead. He's very creepy!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I like your album-and the way you posted worked fine for me. 

Yes, you are right. There is nothing like starting early. And if you get done early, so much the better.


----------

